# Recruiting Flex drivers for $30, 60-minute anonymous phone interview



## wharton_research_study (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi all!

I'm a research assistant at the Wharton School of Business helping with a project that is trying to better understand how gig workers interact with technology platforms in their work. We're looking to recruit around 20 Amazon Flex drivers based in the United States to take part in a 60-minute anonymous phone interview for $30 in compensation. If you would be interested in taking part or learning more, feel free to private message this account or reach out to [email protected]!

Thanks!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberPeople.net nor our owner VerticleScope, Inc. does any vetting of these requests whatsoever.

Should you decide to participate in any manner, with any of the requests here, that would constitute an agreement to hold UberPeople.net and VerticleScope, Inc. harmless for any problems that may arise.

UberPeople.net nor VerticleScope, Inc. takes any responsibility for anything, that includes what happens to any information that you choose to provide to these 3rd parties.

Please PM the member directly that posted the inquiry should you have any questions regarding their study.


----------

